

Don’t Simply Build a More Open Facebook: Build a Better One - yanw
http://theharmonyguy.com/2010/05/10/dont-simply-build-a-more-open-facebook-build-a-better-one/

======
mortenjorck
This is a really good set of UX advice for any social network. I particularly
like #4—it's what I've been calling Facebook's fundamental problem all along,
concisely put.

